# Großes Datenbankmodell optimal darstellen (Enterprise Architect)



## Danielku15 (16. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute.
Ich habe gerade ein kleines oder besser gesagt großes Problem. In meinem Ferialpraktikum muss ich alte Datenbankmodelle neu im UML-Modelierungstool Enterprise Architects portieren. 

Über ODBC konnte ich die knapp 115 Tabellen importieren und hab diese nun in alphabetischer Reihenfolge vorliegen. Nur ein riesen Problem entsteht dadurch. Die ganzen Tabellen sind über Linien (Assoziationender der FKs) verbunden und das ganze sieht sehr unlesbar aus. Die Auto-Format funktion bringt nichts. und nach über 6 Stunden hab ich nicht mal ganz 30 Tabellen so positionieren können dass die Verbindungen ersichtlich wurden. Das Problem ist auch dass diese "Auto-Track-Connector" welche man auch von Visio kennt, und sich dymnamisch durch die Ecken schlängeln, sehr fehlerhaft und umschtändlich sind zu positionieren. 

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit einem solchen Problem? Gibts da irgendwelche bessere Tools (muss nicht kostenfrei sein) um diese Tabellen auch so anzuordnen dass die Verbindungen sichtbar werden? Evt. sogar Tools mit einer Art Skriptsprachen-implementierung um das ganze zu Automatisieren. 

Das Problem ist zudem, dass dieses Modell nicht das einzige ist welches ich portieren muss. Es sind noch 3 weitere Modelle. Eines noch größer ( >200Tabellen) und 2 Kleinere die zusammen wieder auch auf über 100 Tabellen kommen. Wenns da Automatisierungsmöglichkeiten gäbe könnte das der Firma viel Zeit und Geld sowie mir viel Nerven ersparen. 

gruß Daniel


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. Juli 2007)

Hi

Also eine Lösung für dein Problem hab nich. Ich kann dir nur sagen, ich hab das damals mit Visio gemacht (Reverse Engineering) und Visio hatte das auch schon ziemlich ordentlich angeordnet (war noch so ca. eine halbe Stunde mit korrigieren). Waren auch ca. 100 Tabellen, ausgedruckt auf 15 A4 Blätter. Die meiste Arbeit hat das zusammenkleben der Blätter gemacht


----------



## SeeKing (18. Juli 2007)

Um ehrlich zu sein... Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Tool gefunden, dass bei RE nen brauchbares Model rausgerückt hat... Das liegt wohl zum Teil an der DB (wie komplex die ist)

Bei sowas wirste immer Hand anlegen müssen...Ich persönlich verwende Erwin.

Gruss
MixTer


----------

